# od = u



## Aloha

Hola amigos,

Quisiera saber si el equivalente del español "u" corresponde ad "od" en italiano.

Este no es un post de traducción, sino de consulta 

Por ejemplo:

_Compra legumbres u hortalizas._

Qui si scrive "u" al posto di "o" per motivi di cacofonia.

Un esempio in italiano:

_Provalo gratis od ordinalo online._


Perché non posso dire "Provalo gratis o ordinalo online", giusto?

Grazie in anticipo!


----------



## Fritz41

En italiano moderno se diche siempre "o".

La conjuction "od" es verdaderamente la màs correcta pero es antiquada y ninguno la usa màs.

Ciao


----------



## Coccibella

Ciao Aloha!
La "d" presente in "od" (ma anche in "ad", "ed") si chiama "d eufonica" e viene usata per evitare cacofonia tra due parola che iniziano con la stessa vocale. Non è obbligatoria, puoi dire perfettamente "Provalo gratis o ordinalo online",  personalmente non userei "od". Comunque "Od" è caduto in disuso quindi ti sconsiglio di non utilizzarlo in nessun caso.


----------



## nuevoestudiante

La "d" eufonica aggiunta ad "o" è quasi del tutto desueta. Si conserva di più aggiunta alla "a" (Domani vado ad Otranto), ma soprattutto aggiunta alla "e"  (Tu ed io).




______________________________

*NEC CUM SPE NEC CUM METU*


----------



## fabiog_1981

Fritz41 e nuevoestudiante,
mi fate sentire un marziano: "Quasi del tutto desueta" ed "antiquata".
Per me non è assolutamente vero, io la d eufonica la uso spesso se non sempre e la sento anche dalle altre persone che mi circondano.
Ma davvero per voi è così?

Aloha, la d la si usa perché la parola inizia per vocale (non necessariamente una o).


----------



## Silvia10975

Vi consiglio una lettura di questi thread del forum Solo Italiano prima di continuare la disquisizione sul tema :
http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=656188
http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=235089
http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=139358


----------



## Aloha

Conclusione:

È meglio che non uso "od"?

Tutti tranne fabiog_1981 dicono che sia in disuso 

fabiog_1981, pensi che possa essere dovuto ad una zona geografica?

Però, sai, io l'ho visto scritto e c'è anche sul dizionario...

Ora non ho le idee chiare...


----------



## Silvia10975

Aloha, scusami se mi ripeto, ma hai letto il primo dei link che ti ho messo? Puoi trovare la spiegazione fornita da Necsus e da Bubu7 che è totalmente chiarificatrice.
Ciao,
Silvia.


----------



## Necsus

Aloha said:


> Conclusione:
> 
> È meglio che non uso "od"?
> 
> Tutti tranne fabiog_1981 dicono che sia in disuso
> 
> fabiog_1981, pensi che possa essere dovuto ad una zona geografica?
> 
> Però, sai, io l'ho visto scritto e c'è anche sul dizionario...
> 
> Ora non ho le idee chiare...


Ciao, Aloha. Alle discussioni in SI già segnalate da Silvia posso aggiungere questa citazione dalla grammatica di Serianni (XIV,13):
"Arcaica la forma eufonica _ned_; ancora possibile ma assai rara _*od*_, variante della congiunzione disgiuntiva _o_".
E ti assicuro che in effetti è 'assai raro' sentirla usare da qualcuno nel linguaggio comune.


----------



## Cnaeius

fabiog_1981 said:


> Fritz41 e nuevoestudiante,
> mi fate sentire un marziano: "Quasi del tutto desueta" ed "antiquata".
> Per me non è assolutamente vero, io la d eufonica la uso spesso se non sempre e la sento anche dalle altre persone che mi circondano.
> Ma davvero per voi è così?
> 
> Aloha, la d la si usa perché la parola inizia per vocale (non necessariamente una o).



Credo che il "desueto" e "antiquato" fosse riferito alla d eufonica utilizzata con la congiunzione o, ed io sarei d'accordo. 
Viceversa con a ed e non è affatto desueta, anzi


----------



## Aloha

Grazie infinite a tutti. Ora è molto chiaro.

Silvia, scusami  mi sa che ho fatto casino con i diversi post. Mi sono "imbranata". (si dice cosí?)

Besitos.


----------



## Fritz41

Aloha said:


> Grazie infinite a tutti. Ora è molto chiaro.
> 
> Silvia, scusami  mi sa che ho fatto casino con i diversi post. Mi sono "imbranata". (si dice cosí?)
> 
> Besitos.



No. Si dice mi sono "impallata" (una volta).

"Imbranata" e' una persona che per sua natura (sempre) fa casini.

Es: E' una imbranata.  

Quindi NON si dice "mi sono imbranata", bensi' "sono una imbranata"

"Impallata" invece si dice di una persona o una macchina che fa uno sbaglio singolo.
"m..... , l'auto si e' impallata"
"Non hai dato gas, e' colpa tua, sei una imbranata"
(Nota: in questo caso la risposta giusta e': imbranata sarai tu e imbranatini i tuoi bambini !")

Anche si dice "E' in palla" con lo stesso significato.

"oh dio, sono in palla" non ci sto capendo piu' niente. 

"brava, e adesso che facciamo che la macchina e' in palla ?"

Ciao


----------



## Aloha

Grazie! Ora è tutto perfettamento chiaro.

Saluti!


----------



## nuevoestudiante

Dissento parzialmente da Fritz, perché "essere in palla" ha un'accezione positiva e si usa soprattutto nella descrizione degli eventi sportivi.
Es.: Nadal oggi era veramente in palla ed ha 'stracciato' l'avversario.
Hasta luego.

_________________________________

*NEC CUM SPE NEC CUM METU*


----------



## Fritz41

nuevoestudiante said:


> Dissento parzialmente da Fritz, perché "essere in palla" ha un'accezione positiva e si usa soprattutto nella descrizione degli eventi sportivi.
> Es.: Nadal oggi era veramente in palla ed ha 'stracciato' l'avversario.
> Hasta luego..


 
Hai ragione. L'espressione corretta e'  "SONO NEL PALLONE"  piuttosto che "sono in palla" anche se nel contesto si capisce (che non capisce).

Per il resto confermo il significato di "impallato"

Ciao


----------

